# bc marine species that can live in the home tank



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey i was just wondering if there is a fish that lives in bcs ocean that we could have in the tank


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

None. It is illegal to transfer any live one.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmm I wonder about the temp you would have to keep the tank I think it would be cool though


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

It is not illegal to transfer marine ( saltwater) fish in BC; only illegal to transfer live fresh water fish and invertebrates. 
I don't know about larger fish you find around pilings and in open water; but fish, crustaceans and invertebrates you find in tide pools can and will do ok in an unheated tank. You do need to keep it from overheating in summer if the room gets very warm. I had a tide pool fish tank for years when I was in my teens.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

dave, are you sure? I am pretty sure you can't transfer any live regardness if it is salt or fresh.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup.. The ban is to protect out waterways from spread of disease and non-native fish. It applies to fresh water only since salt species cannot survive in fresh water. The rules for fresh and salt water are different. Our marine waters are federally administered and fresh are under provincial administration; that's why you need one license to fish lakes and streams and another to fish salt water.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

I was also under the assumption that you could not take life out of our ocean to keep at home


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Dave. I will also Fish and Oceans to find out also.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Think of it this way - you can purchase a shellfish license, which allows you to harvest clams, oysters, prawns, crabs, etc. You HAVE to bring those home alive or it's unsafe to eat. That constitutes transporting live....


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the section of the Wildlife Act on keeping and transporting fish and inverts in BC...Notice it specifically says "freshwater", and excludes commonly held tropical and goldfish kept by hobbyists.
Freshwater Fish Regulation


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

cold water tank is not unheard of but took lots effort to keep it working especially in summer. Also not many spiecies can be keep in a our home aquarium as most fish that are way too big


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sturgeons baby! just kidding, though we used to have one when I was a tot 20+ years ago ahhh the eighties haha


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

You will need a chiller....


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Saw a good size chiller on craigslist yesterday for 200 I think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

You would most likely need a chiller for most of the open water fish , but tide pool fish don't need one unless the room gets very warm in summer


----------

